# The Listeners' Club: Wagner's Musical Kaleidoscope



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/02/14/the-listeners-club-wagners-musical-kaleidoscope/


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So, if I click on that, what happens?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its a link to an article/blog post describing the shifting orchestration in a single chord during the Lohengrin prelude.


----------

